# Door on Smoke Vault leaks pretty badly



## cahusky (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a Camp Chef Smoke Vault and the door seems to leak smoke pretty significantly. Im hoping someone has advice on how to best insulate the door. It seems to be pretty consistent at the top, bottom and around the door handle.


----------



## supervman (Oct 5, 2008)

As someone who owns Camp Chef products I can tell you to FIRST call Camp Chef. They have GREAT customer service! 

I'm sure others will be along w suggestions but START by calling Camp Chef.


----------



## minn.bill (Oct 5, 2008)

mine leaks a little smoke to but never thought nothin of it,who cares if it comes out the top or wherever.food still tastes great.


----------



## oregonian (Oct 5, 2008)

If you have a local free-standing wood fireplace store, they should have a supply of varying thickness high temperature door gaskets.


----------



## pritch (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the same issue. The door leaks badly in the upper right corner above the handle. It's just a thin piece of crap for a door. Why didn't Camp Chef think of this? Has anyone come up with a good solution? Maybe some type of heat-resistant material to fill in the gaps?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 13, 2011)

Got this at ace hardware.


----------



## pritch (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. So did this solution work well for your Smoke Vault? Did you just fill in all gaps, maybe leaving a little room so the door will close?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Vault & yes it leaks, but it really doesn't matter. The burner is so big I can get the temp up to 450, even with the leaks.


----------



## pritch (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, the heat is fine in mine also, but I would like to have a better seal, so that the smoke exits the unit at the top vent like it was intended. My meats haven't been as smoky as I like, and I feel that most of the smoke is going out the door, and not staying in the unit to benefit the meat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

Pritch said:


> Yes, the heat is fine in mine also, but I would like to have a better seal, so that the smoke exits the unit at the top vent like it was intended. My meats haven't been as smoky as I like, and I feel that most of the smoke is going out the door, and not staying in the unit to benefit the meat.




I really don't have that problem, but I replaced the factory cast iron chip tray with a veggie wok. I get a lot of good smoke & really don't have a problem with some of it leaking out. Here's a photo of my setup.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 13, 2011)

Try lay a bead of Rutland's high heat sealant around the inside of the doors frame and then lay a piece of Saran Wrap over the sealant and close and latch the door till the sealant fully dries. When it is dry remove the Saran Wrap and fire up the smoker to test. This should cure all major leaks, only thing that might leak is sheet metal moving a little as it heats up.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a gosm .But a Gasser is a Gasser same problems.Yes it helped.I wanted to save money by making it more efficient and have more control by making the smoke and heat go out the top not the door.Think it was $10 with tax.
 


Pritch said:


> Thanks. So did this solution work well for your Smoke Vault? Did you just fill in all gaps, maybe leaving a little room so the door will close?


----------



## pritch (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

